# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Fit's in 'e Groat  'e day

## Nwicker60

John O' Groat Journal headlines for February 21, 2014
CAITHNESS has survived "a terrible blow" with the closure of a long-established factory and the loss of nine jobs.  That was Highland councillor Willie Mackay's view after it was confirmed Stephens Industries in Halkirk is to close "with immediate effect".  The Landward Caithness councillor was shocked by the news.

MORE money is needed to help the rising number of pupils in Caithness who require additional support needs in the classroom, according to a local support group.   Highland Council's adult and children's services is considering cutting two per cent of the additional support needs budget which is used to help children who suffer from conditions such as autism or complex needs, brought about by premature birth.

'HORRIBLE' decisions may have to be made to help fund what are the greatest needs for health and social care in Caithness with managers reporting a number of services are already running on empty.  NHS Highland north area manager, Bob Silverwood, said the health authority may have to invest in priority areas by taking away funding from other areas to tie in with changing demographic trends.

BUSINESSES in Orkney have benefitted from sharing the KW postcode with the north Highlands.  But island councillors said they have sympathy with campaigners in Caithness who believe they are being victimised for sharing the prefix.  Royal Mail said for a new postcode to be established for the north Highlands - distinct from Orkney - a public ballot would be required where all addresses in the KW sector, including Orkney, would get a chance to vote.

STRICTER rules for letting out Highland schools will come into force after a failed bid to put the new policy on ice.   Outwith classtime, school buildings in the region are often used for public meetings, sports, exhibitions or entertainment.  However, the current letting arrangements were criticised as "ad-hoc and confusing" by education bosses."

THE outcome of a private discussion into whether a community council will hold a ballot on a controversial wind farm development, will be made public next week.   Watten Community Council angered campaigners from the Spittal Windfarm Opposition Group, two weeks ago when they denied them permission to attend the meeting when the proposed seven turbine venture at Spittal Hill was discussed.  The press was also denied access.

HOMEAID Caithness and Sutherland will not longer be able to offer free furniture from its warehouse because it simply cannot affort to any more.  The charity's warehouse in Thurso's Ormlie Industrial Estate has, for around the past 15 years been able to give furniture out to people in neeed for free.

----------

